# Mail : ajouter les contacts dans Carnet d'adresse



## zags (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'écris un email à un nouveau destinataire, j'aimerai que son adresse email s'enregistre automatiquement dans mon carnet d'adresse.

(idéalement j'aurai aimé que ça s'enregistre directement dans mon carnet d'adresse Gmail, mais là je pense que j'en demande un peu trop)


Thunderbird fait ça.
Gmail fait ça.

Mais pour "Mail", je n'ai pas du tout trouvé où. (ni dans "Carnet d'Adresse")

...

De même, je vois qu'on peut manuellement et ponctuellement "ajouter l'expéditeur au carnet d'adresse", j'aurai bien aimé que ça soit automatique.

(petite précision au cas où : je suis sous OS X 10.7.2)

Question subsidiaire :
Si vous me trouvez LE moyen de synchroniser en permanence (automatiquement) mes contacts sur Gmail et mes contact de mon "Carnet d'Adresse", là vous feriez un heureux. 


Merci pour votre aide

Stéph


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2011)

zags a dit:


> Mais pour "Mail", je n'ai pas du tout trouvé où. (ni dans "Carnet d'Adresse")
> 
> ...
> 
> De même, je vois qu'on peut manuellement et ponctuellement "ajouter l'expéditeur au carnet d'adresse", j'aurai bien aimé que ça soit automatique.



Tu as donc trouvé comment le faire 
Par contre, pas moyen (à ma connaissance) de le faire en automatique. Il faut l'ajouter manuellement


----------



## zags (30 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as donc trouvé comment le faire
> Par contre, pas moyen (à ma connaissance) de le faire en automatique. Il faut l'ajouter manuellement



Je pense que tu as lu un peu vite ;-)


Je détaille un peu + :
* Sur Gmail :
- pour la premiere fois de ma vie j'écris à toto@toto.toto qui, au moment où je lui écris un email, n'est pas dans mes Contacts
- j'envoie l'email
- je regarde dans mes Contacts : il est apparu

* Sur Mail
- pour la premiere fois de ma vie j'écris à toto@toto.toto qui, au moment où je lui écris un email, n'est pas dans mon Carnet d'Adresses
- j'envoie l'email
- je regarde dans mes Contacts : je ne vois nulle part toto@toto.toto 


Aller, on la refait ? ;-)

=> J'aimerai avoir le même procédé (que je viens d'expliquer là sur Gmail) sur Mail. Comment faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2011)

zags a dit:


> * Sur Mail
> - pour la premiere fois de ma vie j'écris à toto@toto.toto qui, au moment où je lui écris un email, n'est pas dans mon Carnet d'Adresses
> - j'envoie l'email
> - je regarde dans mes Contacts : je ne vois nulle part toto@toto.toto
> ...



En fait, en utilisant Mail, après avoir envoyé un premier message à toto, tu devrais trouver ton contact (toto) dans le menu Fenêtre / Destinataires précédents. Ce qui fait que la prochaine fois que tu voudras écrire à toto le "auto-completion" (compléter automatiquement l'adresse ) sera effectif (dès lors que tu l'as configuré dans les préférences de Mail).

Par contre, ton contact ne sera toujours pas ajouté dans le Carnet d'Adresse automatiquement.


----------



## zags (31 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> En fait, en utilisant Mail, après avoir envoyé un premier message à toto, tu devrais trouver ton contact (toto) dans le menu Fenêtre / Destinataires précédents. Ce qui fait que la prochaine fois que tu voudras écrire à toto le "auto-completion" (compléter automatiquement l'adresse ) sera effectif (dès lors que tu l'as configuré dans les préférences de Mail).
> 
> Par contre, ton contact ne sera toujours pas ajouté dans le Carnet d'Adresse automatiquement.



OK, merci. Donc nativement c'est pas possible.

Existe-t-il des "modules" qu'on peut ajouter à Mail ? (un peu comme pour Thunderbird)


(L'idée est d'arriver à trouver quelque chose qui me *collecte* automatiquement les adresses emails reçues et envoyées)

Je gère 9 adresses emails (bientôt 12), et le but est de centraliser les contacts.

Ca m'embêterait de devoir passer sur Thunderbird ...


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2011)

zags a dit:


> Je gère 9 adresses emails (bientôt 12), et le but est de centraliser les contacts.
> 
> ...



bonjour, donc ici pour 9 adresses email, je pense que cela ne sera pas trop long de les ajouter à la main dans le carnet d'adresses...


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2011)

zags a dit:


> Existe-t-il des "modules" qu'on peut ajouter à Mail ? (un peu comme pour Thunderbird)


Tu pourrais regarder du coté d'Automator pour écrire un script (sans garantie aucune)


----------



## Capoblanco (2 Janvier 2012)

Dans les préférences du Carnet d'Adresses, tu dois cliquer sur "Comptes" et cocher la case "Synchroniser avec Google" dans un des comptes (Mac, je pense), et toutes tes entrées seront automatiquement de type "Gmail" et synchronisées automatiquement.


----------



## zags (2 Janvier 2012)

Capoblanco a dit:


> Dans les préférences du Carnet d'Adresses, tu dois cliquer sur "Comptes" et cocher la case "Synchroniser avec Google" dans un des comptes (Mac, je pense), et toutes tes entrées seront automatiquement de type "Gmail" et synchronisées automatiquement.




C'était tout bêtement là ..... mais où avais-je les yeux ?
Merci.

- J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mes contacts de mon "Carnet d'Adresse".
- J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mes contacts de GMail

... synchro en cours ...


Ouch.
Ajouter : 2120
Modifier : 126
Supprimer : 0

... ça me parait beaucoup mais bon .... aller go.


----------



## canso (3 Janvier 2012)

OK, merci. Donc nativement c'est pas possible.


----------

